# Stall Building Materials?



## Pardus (Jul 12, 2017)

I currently keep my goats in a large dog kennel at night and it has just gotten too small for everyone to coexist so it is time to expand. I have seen a lot of different stall styles but I wanted first hand experience to see what works for real owners. I would like to add several smaller stalls, so that there is idealy one adult per stall, that are in the 6 foot by six foot range. We already have a metal barn shell that we currently use, so the shelter itself is not the issue. I have seen some with wooden fences in the more traditional rail fence style and some that are wire on a wooden frame. We have nubians so we were thinking a five foot fence height? They won't be in the stalls durring the day under normal circumstances. What material do yall recomend? And what kind of gate latches would you use to keep the contained? Thanks!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I wouldn’t go with the wire. If they step on it, right threw it, whatever it will eventually break. Boards across will hold and will also let them see their friend next door. I only use stalls for kidding and used OSB boards that way protective moms can’t fight with the neighbor and they don’t have to worry if Jane next door who is the dominate goat is going to get threw and bother Jill kidding. But if you plan to stall them every night I would let them be able to see their buddy


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh and I don’t use latches lol I use rope tied super super well lol


----------

